# USV und Aktion ausführen lassen



## McMorgen (1. Mai 2003)

Hallo Leute,
kann ich wenn die USV auf 
"low battery" geht bzw. wieder zurück auf "online" eine bestimmte Aktion ausführen lassen?
Wenn ja wie geht das?
Danke schon mal im vorhinein
MfG McMorgen


----------



## JohannesR (4. Mai 2003)

Ja. Frag mich aber nicht, wie genau.
Ich würde mal sagen Google, RTFM und *apt-cache search usv*.
Ich habe vor ein paar Wochen dazu einen Artikel gelesen, wenn ich ihn finde gibt es mehr dazu. =)


----------



## McMorgen (4. Mai 2003)

Ok danke, 
boom ich werde mal bei google gucken...

McMorgen


----------

